# 8 year old Blue Roan Grade mare!



## Soccergoalie322 (May 20, 2014)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

soccergoalie32 said:


> She is gorgeous!!!


Thanks so much! She also basically comes with a soundness guarantee because her seller is a Equine Pediatrist. I'll keep y'all updated on how everything goes.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't help too much with conformation but she is gorgeous! As for breed, my best guess would be a percheron and maybe qh mix. She looks like she has some sort of Draft anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

Love. If you don't want her, feel free to Fedex her my way.

I see QH in her...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like an Appendix, and a nice one at that.

Also she's not blue roan, she's purple [brown-based] roan


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

She is long in the back, behind at the knee, and weak in her hind end. She has an bit of an upright shoulder, and a roach.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

blue eyed pony said:


> Looks like an Appendix, and a nice one at that.
> 
> Also she's not blue roan, she's purple [brown-based] roan


Wow I completely wouldn't have guessed, purple is my favorite color though so that works great!


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

arrowattack09 said:


> She is long in the back, behind at the knee, and weak in her hind end. She has an bit of an upright shoulder, and a roach.


But still a completely usable horse, right?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

hgbtx said:


> But still a completely usable horse, right?


Her confirmation would very much concern me. Her long back and the roach isn't something I would consider.
Not sure what an equine pediatrist is but as a professional I would expect the horse to also be healthier looking.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Love her color! She looks QH to me. 

I wouldn't be concerned about her conformation for what you say you want to do with her, but I'm no expert by any means. I have seen horses with worse issues hold up just fine for higher impact events than it sounds like you plan on doing and seen horses with better conformation fall lame. If you are getting this horse from a friend who is going to be honest about her history, then get a detailed health history on her and still do a PPE just in case.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> Her confirmation would very much concern me. Her long back and the roach isn't something I would consider.
> Not sure what an equine pediatrist is but as a professional I would expect the horse to also be healthier looking.


An Equine Pediatrist is basically a Farrier who works with natural horsemanship and keeps horses barefoot. What do you see that says unhealthy horse to you? Also for confo I would say that they are very minor compared to some completely usable horses. I'm going out to see her soon and I'll be able to tell exactly how good she looks then. I'm also asking for more pictures that I can post, if I get any good ones I'll post them. Thanks for your input.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

hgbtx said:


> An Equine Pediatrist is basically a Farrier who works with natural horsemanship and keeps horses barefoot. What do you see that says unhealthy horse to you? Also for confo I would say that they are very minor compared to some completely usable horses. I'm going out to see her soon and I'll be able to tell exactly how good she looks then. I'm also asking for more pictures that I can post, if I get any good ones I'll post them. Thanks for your input.


I thought the horse looked a tad underweight and its coat had no luster. Looked dry and rough.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd get some better pics, that picture is at a really odd angle for confo critiquing. For hacking and trail riding I think you will be fine from what I can tell.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone else think she looks big, or is it just me lol?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

She's really cute, and seems to have a very kind eye. I think she's a pretty solid mare for what you want. And I really don't think she's underweight, either.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

This picture was taken in March in West Virginia, horses coats arent always shiny June coats during the start of spring. She's also 14.2hh lol, I see her as a good weight and I'm looking for some up-to-date pictures for you guys.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Jumping4Joy said:


> Does anyone else think she looks big, or is it just me lol?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's probably because the kid in the picture is really short lol she's only 14.2hh :lol:


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

I know her hooves are terrible in this pic, it was taken over a year ago, but...


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

She looks like a QH to me. 

I love her bone- very solid girl. Her shoulder is nice, and her neck ties in well. She is downhill and has a long back, with a weak coupling. Could have lower hocks, but really for what you want she looks perfect.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> I thought the horse looked a tad underweight and its coat had no luster. Looked dry and rough.


I agree that she needs some weight.

Comparing the pic from a year ago to the pic you provided us, she looks a lot more sunk in and lacks muscle tone.

Over all she looks like she would do well for what you want, just needs more groceries


----------



## squidwanda (Jun 18, 2014)

She's ADORABLE! What a sweet face and beautiful color  

Alright as for conformation this is my first try so I may be wrong so if anyone contradicts me then they're probably right! 

She seems a bit butt high, that's a quarter horse thing so I would agree with all the people who said QH or appendix. Also a bit of an upright shoulder! I have the same thing in my mare. Her neck connects nicely, and she seems to be built very well through her legs. I know this isn't what you want to do but I'm an eventer and I think she would do really well there if you wanted some more excitment! Because she has such a nice neck and head she would do well in dressage if you could conpensate for her long-ish back by really working for her to step up under herself! And I bet she would be a great jumper 

You've got a keeper for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

squidwanda said:


> and she seems to be built very well through her legs. I'm an eventer and I think she would do really well there if you wanted some more excitment! Because she has such a nice neck and head she would do well in dressage if you could conpensate for her long-ish back by really working for her to step up under herself! And I bet she would be a great jumper


I'm a showjumper, myself, though I dabble in eventing [solid fences scare me, showjumping is where my true passion is]. And personally I would not jump this horse. She is a tiny bit back at the knee. One should never EVER jump a horse that is back at the knee to any degree as this fault puts a lot of extra pressure on the tendons, making a bowed, torn or even ruptured tendon much more likely. A bowed or torn tendon is career-ending in a jumper and a rupture means euthanasia because ruptured tendons in horses simply do not heal.

I have a horse with extremely fine legs for her apparent size BUT she's a slender Thoroughbred and her bone is sufficient for her weight. She's going to be my showjumper but she's going to be conditioned EXTREMELY carefully... and I suggest doing the same to anyone with a horse with legs that are less than ideal, but I would NEVER jump a horse that's back at the knee.


----------



## squidwanda (Jun 18, 2014)

blue eyed pony said:


> I'm a showjumper, myself, though I dabble in eventing [solid fences scare me, showjumping is where my true passion is]. And personally I would not jump this horse. She is a tiny bit back at the knee. One should never EVER jump a horse that is back at the knee to any degree as this fault puts a lot of extra pressure on the tendons, making a bowed, torn or even ruptured tendon much more likely.


Definately true! I didn't know what back in the knee meant so thanks for teaching me something new Blue Eyed Pony  

PS: I totally know how you feel about the solid jumps. I did hunters for most of my life and when I did my first XC schooling I remember being scared out of my mind! But after a couple jumps the adrenaline starts to kick in and now I can't get enough of it  Keep at it and maybe you'll have the same experience as me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a cutie . Sure, her confo isn't ideal; long back, upright shoulder, slightly back at the knee, perhaps a slight ewe neck and she's also a bit downhill, but nothing terrible IMHO. I've seen a lot worse conformed horses succeed their entire lives in working jobs on ranches.

Personally, I don't think she has a roached back, and if she does, it's so slight to not cause any problems. I suspect that she looks like she has one only because she's lacking muscle, especially along her topline. Not sure what she's being fed but if she was coming to my house, I would immediately transition her to a higher protein feed like alfalfa.

I see absolutely nothing there that would prevent her from doing what you want her for. As for the jumping thing, I think it would be okay if you wanted to....just not too often and keep the jumps pretty small.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a pretty nice horse. Yes she is a bit back at the knee and yes she stands over a lot of ground. She also has a nice shoulder is has a nice hind leg, lovely neck and head and has adequate bone. She could use a bit of weight but she is not bad at all. A little weight and her coupling will smooth out. 

For what you intend to do she will be fine. How is her disposition and training? Both good? go for it. 

She can be jumped. I would not take her over 3 foot and I would not make it her career because she is a bit back at the knee.. but to do low stuff and have fun with and learn from she is plenty of horse. Use a support boot on her like Professional Choice sling boots to help her front legs she she lands. 

She shows some of the Thoroughbred in her back ground with the shoulder and neck and refinement. Probably Quarterhorse.. but might have some Tennessee Walker in there. Does she gait? 

This is a nice horse. Based on the 4 H thing and doing what you have planned, she should be fine. Like I said.. not huge jumps and not all the time. 

I had a mare built very much like this one who was a totally awesome field hunter. Huntsman blew Gone Away and that mare was on it. No jump or obstacle was too much for her.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Elana said:


> This is a pretty nice horse. Yes she is a bit back at the knee and yes she stands over a lot of ground. She also has a nice shoulder is has a nice hind leg, lovely neck and head and has adequate bone. She could use a bit of weight but she is not bad at all. A little weight and her coupling will smooth out.
> 
> For what you intend to do she will be fine. How is her disposition and training? Both good? go for it.
> 
> ...


Disposition and training are both good, no she doesn't gait. My only setback is that she does English and I do western.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

You can easily transition her over :]. Its great to have a horse who can go back and forth from disciplines :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The hardest thing to teach her will be to go well on a loose rein instead of contact, but that just takes a lot of time and repetition riding on a loose rein. It's nothing really complicated.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks, if I love what I see I'm her on the 14th I'll most likely be asking for advice on the best ways to do that here soon. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Before the pictures came up I was reading post and expected to seee a train wreck of a horse. Then the photo came up and I was like.....well thats not a bad looking animal at all. Has some conformational issues but for what you want definatly usable.

I even put this horse on my grid to see what comes up....I hope you dont mind. 

I would get the MILD roach looked at by a Vet. If its not due to injury and is simply a conformational flaw in her build (not aquired) then I say you have no issues, just take extra care in tack fitting for saddles might rub her in this area.

She is a litttle lean but no ribs are showing. I like a little more flesh but like I said no ribs are showing. He has a prominant spinal column and more flesh with some proper muscling can smooth this out some. I cant tell if she is slab sided (no front picture) but It wouldnt suprise me. I say it wouldnt be severe though.

As far as breed, I see QH in her esp her head. 

She has a lovely head with a well defined jaw line and it attaches to the head quite nicely. The neck comes of the shoulder adequatly and is a little short but I have seen worse. Its longer on top than the bottom and is decently shaped no specific definition though. No real issues there and she should be able to flex quite well in her throat area (whish is a tad tight) and poll region. She has a good shoulder which sits at 48 degrees (ideal is 45 to 50), her humerus is average length but stis a little flat. This will limit forward motion. The front leg sit nicely under the body, however its is SLIGHTLY back at the knee. I think the coat pattern on her leg gives the illusion of severity. Its realy mild when one puts in the lines. The knee seeems large enough and clean looking. Other than that the line bisects the entire leg pretty well. The pasterns are short. (this will impeed upon shock absorption). Speed events should not be in her furutre nor jumping or other high impact events. 

A horse is divided up into thirds and each third should equal the other. The horse is long in the back. She is also longer than she is tall due to this fact.. (Idealy a horse should be as long as they are tall.) She is not going to have a ground eating stride but adequate enough to get the job done. She wont be able to carry a heavy rider very well for long periods of time due to her long back. She has a low set pelvis and average length femur and though the traingle is narrow the lines are equal but have a downward tilt. Average angle in the croup. No power house in the rear but enough to get the job done for waht you want. The hocks are lareg enough and are at average hight but are a tad sickled. No big deal realy. I have seen by far worse. She also has short pasterns in the rear. 

She has decent enough bone from what I can see and Though she is not CG material she should be fine for trail, and basic riding. If she has a good temperment that is a plus and good temperments can outweight thier conformational flaws. Of the conformational flaws I see the short pasterns and the mild roach to be the biggest issues. For what you want she should be fine.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Forgot to add....she is level in build. Which is a big plus.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

blue eyed pony said:


> I'm a showjumper, myself, though I dabble in eventing [solid fences scare me, showjumping is where my true passion is]. And personally I would not jump this horse. She is a tiny bit back at the knee. One should never EVER jump a horse that is back at the knee to any degree as this fault puts a lot of extra pressure on the tendons, making a bowed, torn or even ruptured tendon much more likely. A bowed or torn tendon is career-ending in a jumper and a rupture means euthanasia because ruptured tendons in horses simply do not heal.
> 
> I have a horse with extremely fine legs for her apparent size BUT she's a slender Thoroughbred and her bone is sufficient for her weight. She's going to be my showjumper but she's going to be conditioned EXTREMELY carefully... and I suggest doing the same to anyone with a horse with legs that are less than ideal, but I would NEVER jump a horse that's back at the knee.


 
Just to add, being back at the knee aslo puts undue stress on the front part of the knee esp the intercarpal joint. Its also murder on the check ligaments. The more severe the fault the more the knee and tendons and etc fall prey to injury.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> Before the pictures came up I was reading post and expected to seee a train wreck of a horse. Then the photo came up and I was like.....well thats not a bad looking animal at all. Has some conformational issues but for what you want definatly usable.
> 
> I even put this horse on my grid to see what comes up....I hope you dont mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, and that's fine, please let me know what comes up though since I'm curious.  feel free to PM me


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Just gor back from trying her out! LOVE her, she is also in a free adoption program so that's great!


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

YAY!!! I'm getting her!  Feel free to PM me if ya wanna talk about it!


----------

